# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  I was shot in a dream, and could feel it awake

## Gonken

So, few weeks ago (months?) I was dreaming, and some guys came and shot me, when I was shot just once I could continue, then later in the dream they appeared again and shot me twice, I died and woke up. And I could feel the shot pain while awake for up to 15 minutes. (I also felt them while dreaming). 

So is this normal? And has it happened to you?  ::D:  (feeling things after a dream while awake)

----------


## Saizo

Haha! Very, VERY rarely. I remember having a dream where I was floating above the Earth without my body and I could see in panorama! As a matter of fact, I was able to see FAR better than I could while in my body and wearing glasses....... I was almost out of Earth's orbit when I got scared because I didn't know anything about space or where to go--and it felt cold. Then something yanked me ALL THE WAY back down to Earth, through the roof of my apartment, and smack dab into my body which was sleeping in bed. It fkn hurt! It really did.... I awoke immediately and I still felt the tingling sensation in my palms, fingers, legs, etc. from slamming into my body. It took a few minutes for the sensation to go away. I'm surprised it didn't kill me, lol..... True story. I should jot this down in my dream journal.

I know I had some more where I woke up feeling the pain but I don't remember.

----------


## Burke

Remember that pain is neurological and so are dreams meaning: it's all in your head. So when you wake up from a dream in which something painful happened its not unlikely to still feel some left over "pain residue." The feeling after you wake up is almost always much less than it was in the dream though.

----------


## Arch

I've never experienced this, but I have heard that pain is controlled by the brain.

----------


## elucid

Yep, it is normal to feel in your dreams. I have had very realistic ones.

----------


## samuraixkyle

I feel the feelings of my dreams sometimes. The most vivid one for me is if I turn upside I can feel the force of gravity the same as in the dream. I've woken up dizzy from spinning in my dreams as well. xD

----------


## Hyu

I never felt pain for that long after waking up, but I have had similar situations where the pain would fade away within ~5 seconds.
Emotions on the other hand sometimes last quite a while after waking up.

----------


## Puffin

I vaguely remember being stabbed in a dream, then waking up with the pain, which continued for a good 15 minutes after I woke up. I felt a soreness at the side of my stomach where the impact was, but it wasn't too bad or uncomfortable.

----------


## Solarflare

Logically if you wake up from a dream, you might still feel it for about 5 seconds as you are still in partial dream land  :SleepMeditate2: . However 15 minutes? Possibly you were struck by something or you like hit yourself >.>. Or maybe dreams are very realistic  :wink2:

----------


## ElizaLS

Once, I had a really bad fever, so I was kind of delusional and stuff, and someone stabbed me in the hand with a splinter of wood in my dream. I woke up, and actually felt pain for about ten or fifteen more seconds. However, when I looked at my hand, there was no mark, so I couldn't have injured myself outside of the dream. So yes, I suppose that happens occasionally.

----------


## Saizo

I know it took a good 30 seconds or so for most of the tingling sensations to go away after I woke up. And probably 2 or 3 minutes afterwards for my arms and legs to feel normal again. I felt it more in my palm and fingers because I tried to stop myself from slamming into my body, lol.

----------


## Fuzzman

This reminds me of a nightmare I had when I was very young. I remember I was being chased by someone and they threw a knife at me and it stuck in my forehead, then I felt extreme pain and everything went black. (also I got a vision that said "Game Over" before I woke up  :tongue2: ) After I awoke I remember feeling the sharp pain in my forehead for at least 5 minutes later, so yes I would think this is normal but I don't remember any other occasion where this happened so I doubt it's very common.

----------

